# Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich



## -Xe0n- (28. August 2018)

*Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Auf Reddit ist die Tage ein Guide gepostet worden, der es erlaubt Freesync mit einer Nvidia Karte zu nutzen.

Voraussetzung:

Freesync Monitor an der APU angeschlossen
Ein anderer Monitor an der Nvidia Karte
In den Nvidia Systemsteuerung muss die Nvidia GPU zum Rendern des Games ausgewählt werden
Verschieben des Games Mithilfe des Fenster Modus auf den Freesync Monitor oder den Freesync Monitor als Hauotbildschirm einstellen 

Aufjedenfall eine Interessante Sache. Bestimmt gibt es bald Mods die das ganze vereinfachen und evtl auch ohne eine APU ermöglichen

Quelle:
FreeSync on Nvidia 1060 6GB (through AMD APU 2200g'''s Vega 8) : Amd


----------



## Saguya (28. August 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Schon seit einigen Tagen auf der Main, http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/News/Freesync-Nvidia-Trick-1263739/


----------



## Rolk (28. August 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*



Saguya schrieb:


> Schon seit einigen Tagen auf der Main, http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/News/Freesync-Nvidia-Trick-1263739/



Ist aber nicht ganz die gleiche Methode.


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht ganz die gleiche Methode.



Ähm nö, doch.

Es wird in den gleichen reddit Thread verlinkt  wie im  PCGH Artikel. Und eine andere Methode kann ich hier auch nicht wirklich ausmachen. NVIDIA GPU -> AMD iGPU -> Freesync Monitor
Eine andere Methode gibts ja auch nicht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## KrHome (28. August 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Mal sehen wann es durch ein Treiberupdate von Nvidia unterbunden wird - so wie GPU-PhysX damals mit AMD Karten per Mod. 

Die Begründung wird die gleiche sein: "Wir können dafür keinen Support anbieten und wollen unsere Kunden vor potenziellen Fehlfunktionen schützen".


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*



Saguya schrieb:


> Schon seit einigen Tagen auf der Main, http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/News/Freesync-Nvidia-Trick-1263739/




Welcher User nutzt schon die Main? Ich geh gefühlt im Monat 2 mal auf die Main, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Welcher User nutzt schon die Main? Ich geh gefühlt im Monat 2 mal auf die Main, wenn überhaupt.



Selber schuld?

Ist jeden Falls keine Entschuldigung dafür hier alles nochmal breit zu kloppen.


Wenn ich vorhabe eine User News zu machen, weil ich irgendwo was neues interessantes gesehen habe, sehe ich meistens immer erst auf der Main Page nach, ob es dazu schon eine Meldung gibt oder nicht.


----------



## Manfred_89 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

okay


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Wobei es bei Intel bald offiziell geht: „Intel FreeSync“: Laut Chris Hook ist Adaptive-Sync weiterhin geplant - ComputerBase


----------



## Rolk (1. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es bei Intel bald offiziell geht: „Intel FreeSync“: Laut Chris Hook ist Adaptive-Sync weiterhin geplant - ComputerBase



Wäre toll, wenn das auch rückwirkend für bereits im Umlauf befindliche IGPs kommen würde. Aber das wird wohl zu viel verlangt sein.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Ist eigentlich nur eine Frage des Treibers, solange ein aktueller DP oder HDMI-Port vorhanden ist.
Deshalb wäre es auch für Nvidia kein Problem es zu verwenden.


----------



## Bartolas (1. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Ich habe gerade auch erst mal etwas Rumexperimentiert und festgestellt, dass man Fresync auch nutzt wenn man dass Signal mit der XBOX One Durchschleift.  Bei mir ging es Leider nur in 1080p bei 60 HZ weil ich noch die erste one habe.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Wie sah dein Aufbau genau aus und woher weißt du, dass FreeSync funktioniert hat?


----------



## Rolk (2. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Mal eine blöde Frage: Funktioniert Freesync mittlerweile auch über HDMI? Weil Mainboards mit DP Anschluss sind selten und ich hatte aus reiner Gewohnheit immer über DP angeschlossen...

Google sagt es hängt vom Monitor ab, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Der Monitor muss FreeSync am HDMI-Eingang können. 

Sollte im Datenblatt oder bei geizhals stehen. Es gibt auch Geräte, mit FreeSync ohne DP.


----------



## Rolk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Bei manchen Monitoren machen die Hersteller ein Geheimnis draus. Das werden wohl die Modelle sein die nur über DP Freesync können.^^


----------



## DKK007 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Bei dem sehr interessanten Monitor schweigt sich der Hersteller leider auch über die Range aus und Tests gibt es auch noch nicht: iiyama ProLite XUB2395WSU-B1 ab €' '165,07 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rolk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei dem sehr interessanten Monitor schweigt sich der Hersteller leider auch über die Range aus und Tests gibt es auch noch nicht: iiyama ProLite XUB2395WSU-B1 ab €'*'165,07 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Laut Herstellerseite Freesync nur über DP und laut einem Test der dort verlinkt ist 48-75Hz Range.


----------



## DKK007 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Äh, wo hast du den Test denn gefunden? Ich sehe bei Geizhals nur einen Link zur Liste von AMD und dort sind die Modelle mit XUB.. noch nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Welcher User nutzt schon die Main? Ich geh gefühlt im Monat 2 mal auf die Main, wenn überhaupt.



"Zur Zeit" meine Startseite. Gerne auch mal andere Hardware News- , oder spezielle Technik-Seiten.


----------



## Rolk (5. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Äh, wo hast du den Test denn gefunden? Ich sehe bei Geizhals nur einen Link zur Liste von AMD und dort sind die Modelle mit XUB.. noch nicht aufgeführt.



Über Geizhals dem Herstellerlink folgen und dort sind unter Awards zwei Tests verlinkt. Waren aber glaube ich auf Holländisch.^^


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*

Dafür hat man ja dann den Google-Übersetzer.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. September 2018)

*AW: Freesync über "Umwege" mit Nvidia Karten möglich*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Welcher User nutzt schon die Main? Ich geh gefühlt im Monat 2 mal auf die Main, wenn überhaupt.


Wieder mal jemand, der glaubt, dass sein eigenes Verhalten für alle anderen gelten muss.  Das wird jetzt ein Schock für dich sein: du bist nicht der Nabel der Welt, Kumpel! Nein, wirklich nicht, ganz, ganz ehrlich!

Munter bleiben!


----------

